# Prescribed Klonipin



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I was prescribed Klonipin today. I believe it is .1mg with instructions to take half a pill 4 times a day.

Does this sound right? It seems odd to me. Also remembering to take it 4 times a day seems pretty crazy. I'm trying to keep my recovery simple.

What are your guys opinions on the prescription? 
Is it hell if i miss a dose?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I was prescribed Klonipin today. I believe it is .1mg with instructions to take half a pill 4 times a day.
> 
> Does this sound right? It seems odd to me. Also remembering to take it 4 times a day seems pretty crazy. I'm trying to keep my recovery simple.
> 
> ...


Im on klonopin, .5 mg broken up into 3 daily doses (morning, 3 pm, and bedtime). My opinion, having been on it for 9 months is to not start taking benzos unless you are suicidal. I started because I was suicidal and needed them to stay calm. Then the calm became a comfort and I started taking more to numb myself out all of the time. That, in turn, started hindering my recovery. After taking with my cbt therapist, I decided to wean down on them. Just going down 1/4 of a mg has made a huge difference. I dont feel so sleepy, forgetful, dreamy. Honestly, right now Im kind of stuck. So I wont be lowering my dose again any time soon.

Yes, you do have withdrawls if you miss a dose.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I take it too (.5) I was also in a suicidal state. I take it as needed now. I have Dysthymia and GAD. It helps when I can’t cope with the stress, but I too get sleepy and disoriented if I go overboard so I had to find the perfect dose. I had a panic attack once and had to take 3 just to settle down, but it did the trick. It can just be dangerous so proceed with caution.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

That's interesting, I take 1.5mg once per day... I don't really notice any withdrawal unless I wait 30+ hours to take my next dose


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I was kind of hoping for a once per day setup. I had heard the half life can be like 30 or so hours. I brought this up to my psychiatrist who was telling me its more like 6 hours. He squinted and said that its probably in the system that long, but not in effect.

I seem to addapt to medication fast. Seroquel didn't do jack after a while. 75mg started to do nothing, and yet the first time I took 75mg I remember i HAD to go to bed. Also Xanax .5mg seemed to not really do much.

I really would not like to take too much benzo, but lets just say last wednesday night at one point I poured all my medications into one container, and I didn't do that cause it looked pretty. I already broke down and took seroquel, but sadly now I may have (permanent) myoclonus. It may have gotten a bit better since sunday, but its still here









Thanks guys. I'll give it a try. The 4-x's-a-day thing is going to be rough. I've forgotten my Zoloft completely a few times and thats just once in the morning.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I take 2mg in the morning and 2mg at night. Lifesaving med for the first 6-8 months, now I just take them to avoid withdrawal effects, of which I dont get any unless I like someone previously mentioned go 30+ hours without. No groggyness and the other stuff you guys mentioned, Infact I can think more clearly when on benzos. Well atleast I used to when they had any noticable effect. Now they probably contribute to my depression.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Went to the pharmacy and they have to call tomorrow and figure it out because 1. Guy didn't write the date on it. and 2. There's no such thing as .1mg of Klonopin.

He wanted me to break it in half too







. He said start on the lowest dose at 4 times a day to be safe.

greeeaaatttt. We'll see how it goes. I may have to just take the dosage and then figure out how to take it from there. So like if its 1mg then perhaps I do .5 in the morning and .5 at night? I dont' know! everybody on here is on a different setup







. haha.

Perhaps .5 just in the morning, then 1mg if i feel its not doing much. I'll talk to my guy.

*Inzom: * Hrm. So it was really great for the first 6-8 months... Do you still think it was worth it now? Are the withdrawels pretty damn bad? Do you think you could ween off of it over time, like 3 months or something?

thanks


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, it says Clonezepam 1mg. Take half of one 4 times a day. Does that seem right? That sounds crazy. Seems like it would start out .5 once a day and then perhaps go up from there.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> I was prescribed Klonipin today. I believe it is .1mg with instructions to take half a pill 4 times a day.
> 
> Does this sound right? It seems odd to me. Also remembering to take it 4 times a day seems pretty crazy. I'm trying to keep my recovery simple.
> 
> ...


I take the generic brand of klonopin. It works great for my panic attacks. I usually get maybe one quick panic attack a day now. I used to panic all day.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I take the generic brand of klonopin. It works great for my panic attacks. I usually get maybe one quick panic attack a day now. I used to panic all day.


What did you start out with though? .5mg 4x a day? My setup seems a bit extreme. It seems like I would take .5 once a day. The bottle says 4 times a day though.

I've never had a full blown panic attack during the day. I've had them waking up at night in my bed, and i've almost had one may be a couple times during the day. Once while at work.

I was prescribed it to hopefully help overall anxiety and DP symptoms. The idea of addiction and withdrawal is freaky though.

thanks


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> What did you start out with though? .5mg 4x a day? My setup seems a bit extreme. It seems like I would take .5 once a day. The bottle says 4 times a day though.
> 
> I've never had a full blown panic attack during the day. I've had them waking up at night in my bed, and i've almost had one may be a couple times during the day. Once while at work.
> 
> ...


I take .5mg morning and at night. I can take a third if i need it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

.1 does not exist the pharmacy was right, I have been on klonopin ever since i was diagnosed, so about 4 years. I started at 1-2mg a day, now i'm at 5, but unfortunately, the cure comes with costs, the tolerance builds up quickly, if i were you i would cut it in half cause than you'd only start out at 2mg's a day, but even more, some people can feel a difference at .5mg, try the smallest dose possible, if it doesn't help, go from there, klonopin is really the only drug that has been seen to HELP dp, there is no cure, if there was i'd be estacic. But, life could be worse. I would deff try maybe 1mg a day and see how you feel. In a few years if i make it that long i'll prob be at 8 a day, you don't want that, so take it slow.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, I have been taking .5mg at 10am. .5mg at 4pm. and 1mg around 10pm before I go to bed.

Is it possible that this stuff is making me really really really damn tired. I have insane fatigue and apathy. I kind of feel like a zombie. I'm best from may be 1pm-8pm and I can talk to people like i'm all excited but overall i'm super tired. Mornings are harsh and by the time 8pm rolls around I just want to lay down and close my eyes.

Klonopin doing this?


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Ok, I have been taking .5mg at 10am. .5mg at 4pm. and 1mg around 10pm before I go to bed.
> 
> Is it possible that this stuff is making me really really really damn tired. I have insane fatigue and apathy. I kind of feel like a zombie. I'm best from may be 1pm-8pm and I can talk to people like i'm all excited but overall i'm super tired. Mornings are harsh and by the time 8pm rolls around I just want to lay down and close my eyes.
> 
> Klonopin doing this?


It probably is yea.. Klonopin has a 36 hour half-life so I just take 1mg every morning.. After a couple years of being on it i realized less is more.. I was at 2mg in the morning and 2mg at night and I fell into a really deep depression and just slept all day long. If this is happening to you, imo, you could try tapering just a little.. or mabye take the whole 2mg once per day.. Talk to your doctor about it


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

nabber said:


> It probably is yea.. Klonopin has a 36 hour half-life so I just take 1mg every morning.. After a couple years of being on it i realized less is more.. I was at 2mg in the morning and 2mg at night and I fell into a really deep depression and just slept all day long. If this is happening to you, imo, you could try tapering just a little.. or mabye take the whole 2mg once per day.. Talk to your doctor about it


Thanks for the response. I did bring up the fatigue. My Psychiatrist kinda bounced around it a little bit and said that yes it could be causing some fatigue for me, but he really wants me to get the anxiety down. He is pretty heavy on the anxiety thing and trying to get me to get out more and all that. The fatigue though, like you said, makes you just want to lay around all day.

I may try tapering soon. doing .5 in the morning and 1mg at night. then .5./.5 then may be just the morning like you said. Depends on how sleep is effects. My sleep is pretty bad.


----------

